# A White Belt, Once More



## grydth (Aug 8, 2009)

Started a new martial art class today. Its been a long time since I had a white belt in anything, and I was thinking beforehand that maybe I was a bit old for starting something new.

Instead I found myself really enjoying the challenge. I'd had some very painful foot problems last Winter, which seem to have mostly cleared up, but you never know at my age..... so a class about an hour's drive away in the use of the cane for self defense appeared to offer both exercise and practicality. I'd been to one of Grandmaster Shuey's seminars and came away impressed.

I'm going to continue the Tai Chi/Qi Gong I've been doing for years. But the new challenge is exciting. Maybe I've got a little more potential left than I thought I did. Don't know how far I'll go, but pleased with at least trying it. Candidly, a large dose of humility does me good as well.


----------



## rdonovan1 (Aug 8, 2009)

grydth said:


> Started a new martial art class today. Its been a long time since I had a white belt in anything, and I was thinking beforehand that maybe I was a bit old for starting something new.
> 
> Instead I found myself really enjoying the challenge. I'd had some very painful foot problems last Winter, which seem to have mostly cleared up, but you never know at my age..... so a class about an hour's drive away in the use of the cane for self defense appeared to offer both exercise and practicality. I'd been to one of Grandmaster Shuey's seminars and came away impressed.
> 
> I'm going to continue the Tai Chi/Qi Gong I've been doing for years. But the new challenge is exciting. Maybe I've got a little more potential left than I thought I did. Don't know how far I'll go, but pleased with at least trying it. Candidly, a large dose of humility does me good as well.


 
What martial art did you start studying? I am just kind of curious.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2009)

Good luck, dude! Keep us informed!


----------



## Tames D (Aug 8, 2009)

Good luck and just have fun with it. You should talk to Kidswarrior, he's the man when it comes to self defense with the cane.


----------



## still learning (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello, A new art to train in....is NEW to you...everyone has to start from the beginning....

Very few can start in the middle or the end? ....

Best of luck in your NEW art....enjoy every moment!

Funny how some belts change colors faster than others......

Nothing like being the "WHITE" place of life....

Aloha,  '''right!"


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 9, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 9, 2009)

That is great


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 9, 2009)

Congrats on starting a new art.
Being a white belt is always fun and challenging


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Aug 9, 2009)

My departed Sempai embodied the saying "With a students mind, all things are possable."

 You can never learn everything, there is always more to learn and sometimes that is best done stepping outside of your art and comfort zone and submiting to someone else's perspective and teaching.

 It can also give you a fresh angle on your core art(s).

 When I crosstrain in FMA/IMA it can be a bit frustrating when you cant get your body to flow as well as it does while doing your art, but it helps me as a Jujutsu instructor remember what beginers and intermeidiate students go through.

Enjoy the new outlook.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 9, 2009)

Good for you!


----------



## MJS (Aug 9, 2009)

grydth said:


> Started a new martial art class today. Its been a long time since I had a white belt in anything, and I was thinking beforehand that maybe I was a bit old for starting something new.
> 
> Instead I found myself really enjoying the challenge. I'd had some very painful foot problems last Winter, which seem to have mostly cleared up, but you never know at my age..... so a class about an hour's drive away in the use of the cane for self defense appeared to offer both exercise and practicality. I'd been to one of Grandmaster Shuey's seminars and came away impressed.
> 
> I'm going to continue the Tai Chi/Qi Gong I've been doing for years. But the new challenge is exciting. Maybe I've got a little more potential left than I thought I did. Don't know how far I'll go, but pleased with at least trying it. Candidly, a large dose of humility does me good as well.


 
Thats great!  Congrats!


----------



## dbell (Aug 9, 2009)

Way to go!!  Always good to starting learning new things again!  I second the question, what is the "new art" you are taking?  How will it enhance what you currently study?


----------



## grydth (Aug 9, 2009)

rdonovan1 said:


> What martial art did you start studying? I am just kind of curious.



This is the American Cane System, founded by Grandmaster Shuey. I went to a seminar in a nearby city in July, which was taught by GM Shuey and CM Stalloch, and was astounded at the applications they had created for a simple walking cane. I started classes yesterday at their dojo and was even more impressed.

Due to a couple of foot injuries suffered last Winter, needing a cane in the future has become a possibility. Only now it will be an asset instead of an impediment. 

In my very limited exposure to this new art, I have found the blocks and kicks I picked up in Kenpo useful, as were years of swinging a bokken in iaido and the balance and flow Tai Chi has provided.

Sincere thanks for the encouragement from one and all!


----------



## Mike Hamer (Sep 11, 2009)

I've only done a little bit of training with the cane, but I found it to be fun and interesting! Good luck!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 11, 2009)

I just had a vision of offering "Walker" self defense classes to the soon to be elderly. Perhaps button release blades could pop out of the feet. I'm gonna be rich! ... or it will go the way of my ciggarette tape idea for people that break their ciggarettes. 
Sean


----------



## grydth (Sep 11, 2009)

There's a great current thread entitled: "I don't like your martial arts style"..... I am sure your visions would be more appreciated there.

There are also more suitable forums than this one for your sage advice on how to roll a better joint.


----------



## MJS (Sep 11, 2009)

Touch Of Death said:


> I just had a vision of offering "Walker" self defense classes to the soon to be elderly. Perhaps button release blades could pop out of the feet. I'm gonna be rich! ... or it will go the way of my ciggarette tape idea for people that break their ciggarettes.
> Sean


 

Ummm....what exactly does this have to do with the OP subject???? Or was this simply to mock the OP and the person that holds these programs? Actually, the techs. that are taught could most likely be transitioned to a walking stick, not just a cane. Perhaps even an umbrella. Personally, I see nothing wrong with learning techs. like that, as they're applicable to a 'weapon' that can be carried anywhere, by anyone, and no eyebrows would be raised.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't think he was trying to mocking, just humorous.


----------

